# Waldo's Mart



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Anybody familiar with a store called Waldo's Mart. They have a lot of food items and novelties from NOB. There used to be one within walking distance form my "favela" but I guess the locals were too provincial to appreciate it so it closed. I recently found another branch in downtown Acapulco while looking for a place to get my Nexus tablet repaired. Just curious. The forum has been rather boring lately, at least for me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

diablita said:


> Anybody familiar with a store called Waldo's Mart. They have a lot of food items and novelties from NOB. There used to be one within walking distance form my "favela" but I guess the locals were too provincial to appreciate it so it closed. I recently found another branch in downtown Acapulco while looking for a place to get my Nexus tablet repaired. Just curious. The forum has been rather boring lately, at least for me.


There are several near me. They are kind of like the old Dollar stores. Many of their items were priced at $13 pesos. It seems like a lot of stuff from China. They are great when you need some inexpensive item that might be difficult to find elsewhere. 

I find the forum boring occasionally as well. Usually, it means no one is talking about my interests, just theirs.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

They have root beer and some sweets from the USA that I like. Granted it's not A&W, or Hires but it's still root beer and it's cheap.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

There's a "dollar store" type Waldo's in La Paz, too. I've never been there (keep meaning to go), but Mexican friends tell me it's similar to Solo Un Precio, with good prices and some items that aren't available elsewhere in town. Apparently they have a good selection of Christmas decorations in season.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

How does one "appreciate" a place like Waldo's? It's Wallyworld on a stick.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, nothing at the local Waldos particularly excited me, but I didn't see root beer there so might take a closer look! Diablita, surprisingly I find Soriana's own brand of root beer quite acceptable. It's no A&W but better than many others, and of course dirt cheeep.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

buzzbar said:


> Yeah, nothing at the local Waldos particularly excited me, but I didn't see root beer there so might take a closer look! Diablita, surprisingly I find Soriana's own brand of root beer quite acceptable. It's no A&W but better than many others, and of course dirt cheeep.


I love root beer but have never tried to find it in Mexico. The next time I'm at Soriana, I will look for it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

buzzbar said:


> Yeah, nothing at the local Waldos particularly excited me, but I didn't see root beer there so might take a closer look! Diablita, surprisingly I find Soriana's own brand of root beer quite acceptable. It's no A&W but better than many others, and of course dirt cheeep.


I guess I have a low threshold of excitement. It's the little things that make me happy. As for Soriana, I go there occasionally to buy sweet pickles. Next time I go I'll check out the root beer.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Waldo's*



diablita said:


> I guess I have a low threshold of excitement. It's the little things that make me happy. As for Soriana, I go there occasionally to buy sweet pickles. Next time I go I'll check out the root beer.


We've got a Waldo's here in Zihuatanejo, and they've just expanded their clothing section. I'm leery of buying any food items that aren't recognizable namebrands, but for "plastico" and many other kinds of dollar-store junk, they're fine. After losing my expensive clip-on NOB sunglasses, I found a pair of Ray Charles look-alikes, (i.e. over-the-glasses giants) at Waldo's for 16 pesos.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I like to visit Waldo's on occasion. It's like being back home in Arkansas.


----------

